# CYCLOGEST PESSARIES - how long before you can go to the loo?



## tj71 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi, sorry but I've got a funny question to ask - I am using the cyclogest pessaries and am inserting them rectally - I was just wondering how long the pessaries take to dissolve and how long before you can go to the loo - I can't see this on the box? thanks a lot


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi!

Some clinics are different, our clinic said I was to take 2 pessaries at the same time. So what I did was insert them rectally just before I went to bed so that I wouldnt need the loo until at least the next morning and wouldnt worry about losing any of the precious progesterone! As far as I remember, the actual progesterone is absorbed within the first half an hour so and the stuff left over is the waxy stuff that isnt required - if you want to play it extra safe, dont go to the loo for about an hour afterwards!

Good Luck with tx!

Adrienne


----------



## tj71 (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Adrienne - I have to take one in the morning and one in the evening - this morning I just haddd to go to the loo after 2 hours - I think that should be ok shouldn't it? Thanks for the help - just need to get my progesterone levels up and don't want to lose any!!

Congratulations  on your pregnancy! You must be on   tiggy


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hiya TJ

Just wanted to add that my clinic advised not to go within an hour of using the pessarie.  So you will be fine.

Clare  
x


----------



## tj71 (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks a lot Claire and congratulations  to you and DH on your BFP - fantasstic news x


----------

